# Black dog



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Mouth call at 2am.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

nice work Jeff. Every year I tell myself I am going to start Predator Hunting, but it never happens.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Is he dead ?... Make a neat full body mount


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Hunting buddy got this black coyote last year
Had Mange really bad, his tail had hardly any hair


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> Is he dead ?... Make a neat full body mount


 No, I live in a subdivision unfortunately. I just like calling them in for fun.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Divers Down said:


> No, I live in a subdivision unfortunately. I just like calling them in for fun.


They make silencers for that


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

dankoustas said:


> nice work Jeff. Every year I tell myself I am going to start Predator Hunting, but it never happens.


Hey Dan, they’re both the smartest and dumbest animal out there. It’s exciting and frustrating. We trapped a lot of em as a kid in Carleton.


----------

